# Hollow Point Accuracy



## fcremc (Jul 5, 2007)

I can get a very good deal on 22LR at Walmart. They are Federal LR 22 HP. My question is if I buy HPs for target shooting instead of Solid Point will HPs be as accurate? They cost under $10 for 550.

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The only way to know for sure is to give them a try. Every gun is different, so ammo is accurate in one gun may not be so accurate in another gun. $10? how can you go wrong at less than 2 cents per shot, even if they are not accurate.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You never know until you give them a try. Your gun may like them it may not. If not just try something else until you find what you like.

Heck even the benchrest guys have guns built for certain ammo. They match the tube to the ammo not the other way around


----------

